# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  ذخیره در javascript

## sayres

سلام.
میخواستم بپرسم که آیا با javascript میشه اطلاعاتی که   در  textbox نوشته میشه
مثلا user یا pass را در یک فایل با پسوند text ذخیره کرد؟؟؟
اگه میشه چطوری؟؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

سلام :
اینکار فقط در مرورگر IE امکانپذیره اون هم به شرطی که کاربر اجازه اینکار رو بده.
اگر لازم داشتین میتونم کمکتون کنم.
موفق باشید

----------


## sayres

من مثلا میخوام یک صفحه مثل yahoo درست کنم و وقتی کاربر user pass وارد کرد این اطلاعات 
واسه من بیاد بعد به yahoo برسه..
نمیخوام از هیچ زبان server side و بانکی استفاده کنم.و فقط از html یا javascript استفاده کنم؟
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

> من مثلا میخوام یک صفحه مثل yahoo درست کنم و وقتی کاربر user pass وارد کرد این اطلاعات 
> واسه من بیاد بعد به yahoo برسه..
> نمیخوام از هیچ زبان server side و بانکی استفاده کنم.و فقط از html یا javascript استفاده کنم؟
> نظر شما چیه؟


به نظر من اصلا منطقی نیست. به چندین دلیل:
1) این فایل باید به مرورگر فرستاده بشه. پس اصل شناسایی کاربر هست رو نقض میکنه. چون هر کاربری به راحتی میتونه نام کاربری و رمز عبور کاربران دیگه رو داشته باشه.
2-) اینکار فقط در مرورگر IE جواب میده.
3) با غیر فعال کردن جاوا اسکریپت کل سیستم شما رو میبره زیر سوال .
4) انعطاف پذیری نداره
5) اگر میشد(که نمیشه) و با این روش شما 10هزار کاربر داشتید چی میشد چه حجمی از اطلاعات رو باید به مرورگر منتقل میکردین.
6) اصلا روش خوبی نیست
7) به فکر روش دیگری باشید اساسا زبانهای سرور ساید برای همین ساخته شدن.

اگر منظورتون اینه که با درست کردن یک صفحه شبیه یاهو بتونید کاربران رو گول بزنید و یوزر و پسوردشون رو گیر بیارید تنها راهش برای اینکه کاربر متوجه نشه استفاده از زبانهای سرور سایده(البته با صرف نظر کردن از شناسایی IP و URL)
موفق باشید

----------


## sayres

میشه به زبان ساده تر توضیح بدی؟
آیا واسه آزمایش میشه این کارو کرد؟

----------

